# Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!



## Oliver03 (12. Februar 2005)

Sicherlich kennen einige von euch den Film "auf biegen und brechen/ teil1"
Dort angeln die PrBl-leute in einem kleinerem See auf Raubfisch! Wer weis wie dieser See heißt und wo er liegt?


----------



## Timo25 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Hi!

Also, ich weiß es nicht hundertprozentig, meine aber mal gehört zu haben, dass das ein Privatweiher von PB ist. Ob es jetzt der See in "Auf biegen und brechen" ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich den Film nicht gesehen habe. Ein befreundeter Angelgerätehändler hat mir das erzählt.

Liebe Grüße, Timo!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

OLIVER 03 nicht Böse sein oder falsch verstehn...
doch wenn ich unter deiner Signatur das LESE mit 
R&AK Reißen&AbKnueppeln!

nee echt nicht KEINE INFOS von mir...Sorry

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Rotauge (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Oliver03: Ich kann dir nur raten, deinen Benutzertitel umgehend zu ändern. Sowas brauchen wir hier nicht.  |uhoh:  Ansonsten wird das ein Admin ändern.


----------



## Timo25 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Habe das unter Deinem Namen gar nicht bemerkt! Was soll das? Mit so etwas wirst Du hier (glücklicherweise) nur auf Unverständnis stoßen! 
Denk´mal darüber nach!

Timo.


----------



## Rotauge (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

So, den Benutzertitel hat er selber geändert. Alles klar  :m


----------



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

die beiden versuchen ja immer das gewässer vor pottfischern zu schützen,und zeigen und reden deswegen so wenig wie möglich vom gewässer! aber es ist immer wieder von "dem see bei/in Köln" die rede!
das müssen aber seen sein mit ungeheurem fisch bestand! weil sowas is doch nich mehr ganz normal   !
was mich mehr interresiert ist was die für rollen haben!


----------



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Timo25 

es kann kein privat weiher sein weil die sagen "die stellen müssen noch andere angler kennen wegen dem feuerplatz"  und "10 jahre durften wir unser verein's gewässer mit dem boot befischen".....


----------



## Adrian* (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Oliver03

abknüppeln ist überhaupt nicht gut" solltest du doch auch aus der dvd gelernt haben!   
machs so wie die meisten Catch&Release wenn du das ne zeit am gewässer machst wirst du merken wie gut das ist! und gerissene fische zählen nicht als gefangen!  #6


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

ich angel schon ein paar jahre an dem besagten gewässer und kann und will aber nicht verraten wo das gewässer ist. 
so viel sei nur gesagt:
an dem gewässer ist R&R von der gewässerordnung vorgeschrieben, d.h. reissen und releasen. 
dazu nehme ich meistens die profiblinker jigköpfe in der größe titan bzw. dorschbombe ohne einen attractor. eine sehr spannende und zugleich fängige fischerei! #6


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

wie reissen und releasen???  |kopfkrat


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@adrian

ja, klar. R&R. 
kennst du das denn nicht? 
das sollten meiner meinung nach jetzt alle machen, das schont nämlich das gelände.


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

wo ist die logik? fische verletzen und zurück setzen? ich glaub nicht das die beiden an einem gewässer angeln wo das vorgeschrieben ist!
und das ist keine fischerrei wie du es nennst.....


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

ich finde die dvd ehrlich gesagt scheise .hab zwar die dvd nicht zu ende gekukt aber was alleine die schon für eine schow darum machen den kleinen hecht zu landen meine fresse und wenn ich dann noch höre das die heilbutte denen nicht gross genug sind ..geht man etwa nur angeln um grosse fische zu fangen hinzu kommt das die beiden in unbekannten gewässer mit soner tupperschüssel alleine ohne erfahren führer angeln gehen |kopfkrat erfahren seemänner scheinen mir das nicht zu sein ..stelle mir im übrigen grade vor wie man sein film ausrüstung nicht ausreichent mit haben kann (wurde ja beim 2ten mal angeln auf heilbutt wegen überlänge abgerbochen).echt schlechter film und dafür muste ich noch 4,99 blechen:c


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@adrian

ganz einfach:
ein fisch der gerissen&released wurde kann sich noch innerhalb eines ziemlich kleinen zeitraumes weiter fortplfanzen. ausserdem kann er von einem weiteren anglern erneut gerissen werden. (dieses mal sogar leichter, denn der fisch schwimmt in einer unnatürlichen lage an der oberfläche #6 ).

die leute von prbl sehe ich manchmal an dem gewässer. 
ob sie auch verfechter von R&R sind lässt sich schlecht ausmachen.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Hi,



> an dem gewässer ist R&R von der gewässerordnung vorgeschrieben, d.h. reissen und releasen


Also das versteh ich nicht. Ist reissen nicht generell verboten?? Und wie Adrian schon sagte , der verletzten Fisch zurücksetzen? da komm ich nicht mit.


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@gunnar





			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> da komm ich nicht mit.


für R&R biete ich neuerdings auch einen lehrgang an. der lehrgang erstreckt sich über einen theoretischen teil. hier lernen die teilnehmer wie unschonend R&R im allgemeinen ist. im praktischen teil der prüfung begrüsse ich dann alle teilnehmer auf dem forellenhof *puffquelle*, wo jeder mit entsprechendem gerät seine ersten reissversuche machen kann.
es würde mich freuen dich in einem meiner kurse begrüßen zu dürfen!

alle interessenten können mir keine pn schicken!


----------



## BigEarn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Ich lach mich scheckig! Keiner kennt R & R #d 
In Amerika ist das schon seit Jahren DIE Methode vor allem auf Kapitale. 
Hier ist sie erst in der jüngeren Vergangenheit immer populärer geworden.
Seit meinem Kurs bei Peter, der ein echter Experte auf dem Gebiet ist #6 
klappts auch wieder mit den Rheinzandern. Danke nochmal für die wertvollen
Tips -  sie haben mein Anglerleben verändert!
Habe gehört in der nächsten "Traumfisch" steht ein ausführlicher Bericht zu
R&R. "R&R - Erbarmungslos auf Kapitale" war der Titel meine ich.
Könnt ja mal reinschauen


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Peter,
Jetzt falln mir beim Lesen gleich die Augen raus.Ich bin doch nicht gegen ner Schleuse geschwommen. Nun wüde ich gern erklärt bekommen was unter dem Reissen zuverstehn ist.Kann ja sein das ich im ganz anderen Chor singe.Also lass mich nicht doof sterben. Bitte.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> @Peter,
> Jetzt falln mir beim Lesen gleich die Augen raus.Ich bin doch nicht gegen ner Schleuse geschwommen. Nun wüde ich gern erklärt bekommen was unter dem Reissen zuverstehn ist.Kann ja sein das ich im ganz anderen Chor singe.Also lass mich nicht doof sterben. Bitte.




Hallo Gunnar = Ich gebs zu; verstehe auch nur noch Hauptbahnhof ( und hab keinen Schluck Bier getrunken ) 
Vielleicht ist das ne neue Sportart ? Wird geheimnisvoll drum herum geschrieben aber keiner erklärt es. 
Die vor Fische überlaufenden Seen in Köln kenne ich auch nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich irgend so ein privater Forellenteich.


----------



## Timmy (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Peter 
Anscheinend wußte wirklich kaum jemand,daß Du einer der Vorreiter auf diesem Gebiet bist und Kurse abhältst.Auch ein herzliches Dankeschön von mir-wobei man sagen muß,daß die von Dir angebotenen Kurse nicht gerade billig sind.
Sie sind aber definitiv ihr Geld wert,wenn man sich auf diesem Sektor nicht weiterbilden will!
Vielleicht sollten wir mal einige unserer kapitalen Reisserfolge mit Bild ins Board stellen. |supergri 
Ich denk nie an die schöne R&R Zeit im Juli zurück...............hoffe nach wie vor  wirklich nicht auf ein Gemeinschaftreissen im Frühling.
Gruß,Timmy #h


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Also das mit dem Releasen haben wir verstanden; aber was ist denn " Reissen " ?
Reisst Ihr die Fische aus dem Wasser oder reisst Ihr vorher die Schnur durch ?
Und was sind Prbl - Leute ?
Zu alledem im Internet nix gefunden.


----------



## Fitti (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Prbl können eigentlich nur die Pfofiblinklerleute sein  |kopfkrat


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

In mir wird mal gar nichts gerissen...|supergri


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Prbl sind die beiden von Profi-Blinker! also unter reisen versteh ich irgendwie schnell große haken rein drehen die fische haken (damit verletzen) und dann wieder rein setzen??! seh ich das richtig oder meint ihr mit dem reissen was anderes....??  #q  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Hallo,

Sich selbst zu zitieren hat was aristokratisches an sich. Ich machs trotzdem:


			
				Ich weiß immer noch nicht Bescheid -Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wüde ich gern erklärt bekommen was unter dem Reissen zuverstehn ist.


Scheint ja das reinste Mysterium zu sein.


----------



## Case (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Das ist ganz einfach.!
Nur halt umgekehrt. Releasen und reissen muß das heißen. Du gehst zu nem See der hoffnungslos mit Karpfen überbesetzt ist. Die Karpfenangeler die dort sind *releasen* dann noch fast alle Fische. Du willst aber auf Hecht gehen. Montierst einen 9cm Effzett und damit hast Du mehr Chancen 'nen Karpfen zu *reissen* als  'nen Hecht zu fangen.  Siehste.!

Grins
Case


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@big earn und timmy

ich kann euch wirklich nur beglückwünschen!
das von euch erreichte niveau in der praxis des R&R ist mittlerweile sehr hoch, so dass ihr beide euch ab jetzt auch mit der weitergabe dieser wunderbaren methode an andere befassen könnt! #6 

@adrian

das wäre eine variante R&R zu betreiben. du könntest genauso gut pilker mit riesendrillingen, kleine blinker oder aber auch 22er stipphaken verwenden.

wenn du R&R eine zeit lang an öffentlichen gewässern betreibst kannst du sogar damit rechnen, dass dir dein fischerreischein aufgrund der ausübung von R&R entzogen wird. in diesem fall brauch man dann nie mehr angeln gehen! ich find's einfach nur klasse! #6


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@case

so kann man es auch sehen... 

ich nehme an case meint damit das unbekannte gewässer der prbl-leute (um wieder auf das thema zurückzukommen)!


----------



## pechi24 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Schon hart der Sonntag, gell?

Schon lustig, dass du in mehreren Foren nach dem Gewässer suchst. Mal nebenbei, es gibt DVDs für 25 EUR, da bekommt man auch nicht mehr geboten.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ganz einfach.!
> Nur halt umgekehrt. Releasen und reissen muß das heißen. Du gehst zu nem See der hoffnungslos mit Karpfen überbesetzt ist. Die Karpfenangeler die dort sind *releasen* dann noch fast alle Fische. Du willst aber auf Hecht gehen. Montierst einen 9cm Effzett und damit hast Du mehr Chancen 'nen Karpfen zu *reissen* als  'nen Hecht zu fangen.  Siehste.!
> 
> Grins
> Case



Na wenn es das ist, hab ich es endlich verstanden.
Aber was ist das für ein Angeln ? 
Dann verletzt man den Fisch irgendwo und setzt ihn wieder ein ? 
Ne Leute, das ist nix für mich.


----------



## BigEarn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn es das ist, hab ich es endlich verstanden.
> Aber was ist das für ein Angeln ?
> Dann verletzt man den Fisch irgendwo und setzt ihn wieder ein ?
> Ne Leute, das ist nix für mich.


 
Das ist die typische Sicht der Leute, die sich noch nicht näher mit R&R beschäftigt haben. Vor dem Kurs bei Peter hatte auch ich diese Vorurteile, 
jedoch habe ich dort sehr viel über die Traditionen des R&R, Möglichkeiten des 
möglichst unschonenden "Hookings" und spezielles "Ripping-Gear", das man zur Zeit leider nur in den USA bekommt  , erfahren.
Wenn man Peters, zwar teuren aber durchaus nicht lohnenswerten Kurs, besucht hat und fleissig an seinem Stil feilt, wird man bald mit kleinsten Haken das R&R betreiben können.
Ich praktiziere diesen Stil im Stillwasser mittlerweile mit 18er Haken und die Aussteigerrate geht gegen 0. Diese Haken hinterlassen nur kleine aber feine Verletzungen, so dass man einen Kapitalen an einem Tag einige Male drillen kann, ohne dass er zu sehr an Kraft im Drill verliert. 
Ich kann Peter nur noch einmal danken, für alles was er mir in diesem Kurs vorenthalten hat. #6 
Wer neugierig geworden ist, den verweise ich noch einmal auf den Artikel "Gnadenlos auf Kapitale" in der nächsten Traumfisch-Ausgabe


----------



## magic.j (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Hi Leute,

Ich denke,dass uns der gute Bizarre ein wenig an der Nase rumführen will,so denke ich zumindestens.

Nochmal auf das besagte Gewässer zurückzukommen,ich denke es liegt daran,dass  an diesem Gewässer C&R betrieben wird und es wahrscheinlich genügend viele Futterfische gibt,dass es dort einen solchen Bestand an Raubfischen hat.
Ich wette mit Euch,wenn man bei uns C&R betreiben würde,dann würde es in vielen Gewässern auch so einen guten Bestand an Raubfischen haben,wenn das Angebot an Futterfischen steht.Gut ab und an einen Fisch mitnehmen ist ja nicht shclimm,aber wenn ich Leute seh,die immer ihr Fanglimit ausnützen müssen,bekomme ich das große K… Was wollen die mit soviel Fisch?

Bei uns im Verein haben meine Kumpels erst vor kurzem einen erwischt,den sie schon lange im Auge haben.Er hat 4!!!! (erlaubt sind 2) Hechte mitgenommen,dazu alle untermaßig.Dieser Kollege ist auch Arbeitslos und kommt fast jeden Tag ans Wasser,da kann man sich dann ausrechnen,was der für einen Schaden anrichtet.
Was hat er dann für ne Strafe bekommen?Er Darf ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr im See fischen,das kanns nicht sein.Ein Kumpel von mir fliegt ausm Verein,weil er nen Karpfen zurückgesetzt hat und erwischt wurde.Das versteh ich net.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen magicj


----------



## the doctor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

R&R= Schwachsinnig und dann auch noch mit nem 18er Haken|gr: 
Ich bin doch Angler !

sorry, aber mit so was kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, wenns stimmen sollte


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Leute Leute........ich könnt mich grad kugeln vor lachen hier |supergri


----------



## BigEarn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Diese Reaktionen erinnen mich an die Entstehungsgeschichte, die Peter in seinem Kurs auch gnadenlos kurz behandelt. In den USA hat es auch lange gedauert, bis sich die Methode etabliert hat und mittlerweile ist sie nicht mehr wegzudenken. R&R-Turniere gibt es en masse und dank des Releasens wird das Fangen immer leichter. 
Bevor man über die Methode urteilt, sollte man wirklich einmal einen Kurs bei Peter buchen bzw. sich zumindest näher informieren, z.B. in dem von mir erwähnten Artikel


----------



## RaEma (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Oliver, lebst Du noch??


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Mahlzeit,

Auch wenn ich mitlerweile unter Zahnausfall leide ( das kommt davon wenn mann zu oft in die Tastatur beiß) ich versuche es nochmal:


			
				Gunnar - Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden - N. schrieb:
			
		

> Nun wüde ich gern erklärt bekommen was *genau* unter dem Reissen zuverstehn ist. Bitte.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Reaktionen erinnen mich an die Entstehungsgeschichte, die Peter in seinem Kurs auch gnadenlos kurz behandelt. In den USA hat es auch lange gedauert, bis sich die Methode etabliert hat und mittlerweile ist sie nicht mehr wegzudenken. R&R-Turniere gibt es en masse und dank des Releasens wird das Fangen immer leichter.
> Bevor man über die Methode urteilt, sollte man wirklich einmal einen Kurs bei Peter buchen bzw. sich zumindest näher informieren, z.B. in dem von mir erwähnten Artikel



Dann schickt mal ne Kursanmeldung !
Aber bitte vor dem 1. April !
Ich angel nämlich immer WON ! ( Wenig oder NIX ) und muss das gelegentlich korrigieren.


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

ich kenne fische reissen nur so das wenn z.b sie an der oberfläche sind und sie nicht beissen man einfach nen 1er haken drauf macht mit nem schwimmer +dem grossen haken montiert an der hauptschnur und über den fisch schmeist langsam einholt bis in etwa der haken am fisch ist und dann anschlägt sodass sich der haken im fischfleisch verhakt und man ihn rausziehen kann.dass ist natürlich sehr schmerzhaft und in deutschland nicht erlaubt


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

euch muss man hier erst mal verstehn!  |uhoh:  #6 
aber ich lehne das ab! ich angeln lieber!

@bizzare
du sagst mir könnte dann der angleschein entzogen werden, aber an diesem see ist das legal  oder wie sehn ich das?  |kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@honeybee: dito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sag mal, merkt hier keiner, dass das mit dem R&R kompletter Schwachsinn war und keinesfalls ernst gemeint ist???? nur mal so als Frage in die Runde...
KOF!!!


----------



## Timmy (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Reaktionen erinnen mich an die Entstehungsgeschichte, die Peter in seinem Kurs auch gnadenlos kurz behandelt. In den USA hat es auch lange gedauert, bis sich die Methode etabliert hat und mittlerweile ist sie nicht mehr wegzudenken. R&R-Turniere gibt es en masse und dank des Releasens wird das Fangen immer leichter.
> Bevor man über die Methode urteilt, sollte man wirklich einmal einen Kurs bei Peter buchen bzw. sich zumindest näher informieren, z.B. in dem von mir erwähnten Artikel


 
Bist Du auch am 17.06 beim R&R Turnier in Gobi?
Wäre schön,Dich wiedermal zu sehn.
Übrigens:Hab die neuste Traumfischausgabe schon-das wird einen nie dagewesenen Boom nach sich ziehen..........herrlich kapitale Reisser!#h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Du auch am 17.06 beim R&R Turnier in Gobi?
> Wäre schön,Dich wiedermal zu sehn.
> Übrigens:Hab die neuste Traumfischausgabe schon-das wird einen nie dagewesenen Boom nach sich ziehen..........herrlich kapitale Reisser!#h


 
werde da sein TIMMY ...
jedoch leg ich meine Rute im Bissanzeiger der Russischen - Marke 
POWERONOFF ab 
&
warte bis er aufheult#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Rotauge (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Ne,ne, macht mal lieber einen Kurs bei den CRFlern mit  |supergri


----------



## Timmy (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> werde da sein TIMMY ...
> jedoch leg ich meine Rute im Bissanzeiger der Russischen - Marke
> POWERONOFF ab
> &
> ...


 
Da scheint mir was entgangen zu sein !
Jetzt gibts echt schon Reissbißanzeiger aus Russland?!....wow......#6 
Da wirst Du aber Deine gewohnte Reißmethoden mit dem 400gramm Pilker zu Gunsten leichteren Gerätes umstellen müssen.
Naja,ich seh es ja in Gobi.|wavey:


----------



## BigEarn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Timmy

Nach Gobi werde ich natürlich auch reisen um mir den diesjährigen Pokal zu sichern und nebenbei zu schauen was es für Neuheiten an Gerät gibt. 
Trittst Du auch in der "Light-Tackle"-Klasse an? Ich hab mir vorgenommen, dieses Jahr ganz vorne mit dabei zu sein und Peter und den Amis das Leben schwer zu machen.
Hab gestern beim Training 4 schöne Stachelritter rippen können. #6 Also, zieht euch warm an Jungens! :q 
Gut Riss und freu mich euch meine Kapitalen in Gobi präsentieren zu dürfen!


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@big earn und timmy

ja, die R&R-masters in gobi sind schon eine feine sache! es lohnt sich alleine schon wegen der vielen neuen reiss-tricks die man dort von den anderen profis abschaun kann! #6 

aber denkt neben dem wettkampfgedanken auch immer daran, dass R&R eine lebenseinstellung ist.  :l


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

.. und der Big Earn hat Spässchen.
Sbizarre bringt es glaubwürdiger rüber und Timmy hat den Joke auffliegen lassen. Zu auffällig sonst hättet Ihr vielleicht noch eine Weile Euren Spass gehabt.
Kommt doch mal zum CRF-Treffen ? Was meint Ihr, was da alles gerissen wird.


----------



## Timmy (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Hakengröße

Du nimmst uns nicht ernst!
Das war der letztjährige Sieger der heavy-tackle-class in Gobi!
Das ist nichts für mich,weshalb auch ich in der light-tackle Abteilung zu finden sein werde.
http://thestar.com.my/archives/2004/9/3/nation/n_10fish.jpg


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@adrian





			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> du sagst mir könnte dann der angleschein entzogen werden, aber an diesem see ist das legal  oder wie sehn ich das?  |kopfkrat


leider ist es so. der geheime see ist das einzige gewässer an dem die legale ausübung von R&R möglich ist. :c 

@big earn

zur entwicklung von ersten R&R techniken kam es wirklich durch eine hand voll spezialisten in den usa. 
ursprünglich stammt R&R aber aus russland und polen und ist dort seit der steinzeit als R&A (reissen und aufessen) bekannt. es kam zu dieser entwicklung als einem russischen angler die würmer ausgingen. anstatt wie alle anderen heimzukehren fischte er einfach mit leerem haken weiter... und fing! 
ich persönlich betreiber R&A die ursprüngliche form von R&R auch immer wieder. vor allem wenn ich hunger habe.


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@hk1





			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt doch mal zum CRF-Treffen ? Was meint Ihr, was da alles gerissen wird.


das ist doch im mai? ... 
da haben zander aber keine reisszeit. #t 
naja kann man ja immer noch andere fische reissen - vielleicht wird's ja auch so ganz erfolgreiss !

@alle, adrian, gunnar

R&A, R&R... das gibt's wirklich!!! es ist aber wie gesagt (leider:c) in deutschland und auf der ganzen welt komplett verboten und wird mit lebenslänglichem fischereischeinentzug geahndet (in singapur und texas todesstrafe!!!). 
ausnahmen hiervon stellen NUR der geheime see der prbl-leute und alle gewässer in der mongolei bzw. in gobi dar! 
also entweder findet ihr heraus wo genau bei köln der geheime see der prbl-leute liegt oder ihr kommt zum treffen in die wüste gobi!
ansonsten ist R&R vorerst nur leuten wie big earn, timmy und mir vorbehalten!!!


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Tja, im Winter kommen manche schon auf sehr eigenartige Ideen|bla: um Ihre Mitmenschen zu veräppeln. 

Ist nur immer wieder witzig, wie viele sich da total drauf eingeschossen haben und jeden Mist glauben. 

Evtl. wird ja die Sauerstoffversorgung des menschlichen Gehirnes über die Wintermonate etwas eingeschränkt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Jetzt hab ich aber die Faxen dicke.Bei euch is wohl n Zahn inner Stange locker.Ihr könnt mir keinen Elefanten aufknoten!
1. weiß jeder das ein 400 gr Pilker im Treibsand von Gobi nicht untergeht.Dazu sind 407gr nötig
2. zum Betrieb des russischen Bissanzeigers werden Batterien auf microbiologischmolekularer Basis benötigt, und die gibt es in Gobi nicht, und eine Ausfuhr aus Deutschland ist gemäß Technologiekontrolltransfergesetz nicht erlaubt,
3.selbst wenn ihr verbotenerweise Batt. besorgen könnt, ist eine Nutzung der Bissanzeiger nicht möglicht da diese nicht über den Ausleger mit Abrißfangeinrichtung verfügen.
Ihr könnt mich nicht täuschen.
Ich will endlichen Wissen was es mit dem Reißen in diesen sagenumwobenen Teich aufsich hat!!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Schaut mal, was die sich alles erzählen von Euch :


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@gunnar





			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will endlichen Wissen was es mit dem Reißen in diesen sagenumwobenen Teich aufsich hat!!!!


das wollen ja alle wissen. u.a. auch oliver03. wie ich höre jetzt in 3 unterschiedlichen foren. :q

ich darf leider absolut nix sagen, denn sonst wollen mir die pächter des sees (prbl-leute) das R&R verbieten und mich von der benutzung des gewässers ausschließen.


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Also irgendwie schweift das hier zusehr von der Fragestellung ab. 

Evtl. sollte ja der Thread gleich mal ins Witzeforum geschoben werden.


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@jana 

nein, damit würdet ihr oliver03 unrecht tun. 
er will wirklich wissen wo das gewässer ist.

ausserdem mag ich es nicht wenn über R&R'ler immer so herablassend gesprochen wird.


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

hm also das es ein witz ist dachte ich mir schon.Hab euch ja erklärt was man noralerweise unter reissen versteht.und wieso @petar darfstu neimanden erzählen wo der teich ist geschweige denn noch wie r&r geht?wilst du dich eventuel hier toll drastellen oder sonst wie beweisen ?wenn du weist wo es ist aber es nicht sagen willst oder darfst wieso haste es dann hingeschrieben?Hättest du einfach nix geschrieben wäre hier nicht so ein tralla im gange.....

achso nur neben bei bemerkt müssen ja starke angler sein die vom biegen und brechen wenn die angst haben das da zu viele leute hinkommen .Das sind halt "gierige"Geier naja man kann sich nicht über jeden und alles aufregen aber die habe ich echt Gefressen


----------



## Hummer (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



> Evtl. sollte ja der Thread gleich mal ins Witzeforum geschoben werden.



Auf gar keinen Fall!
Das Anglerboard hat sich schon oft als Inkubator innovativer Ideen erwiesen und ich bin mir sicher, dass über diese neue Methode, nachdem hier dankenswerter Weise von den Pionieren dieser neuen Trendsportart berichtet wurde, schon bald etwas in der einschlägigen Presse zu lesen ist.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Also ich mag das Trallala von Peter hier auch nicht |rolleyes , besonders weil er mit viel zu leichtem Gerät reißt|kopfkrat, wo er doch selbt weiß, dass es mit Wallerhaken am System besser geht #6 aber das verschweigt er auch hier ....|gr:, wohl um Geld dafür in seinen Kursen zu scheffeln|supergri


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Peter,


> ich darf leider absolut nix sagen


Elender Geheimniskrämer.*LOL*
@Jana,


> gleich mal ins Witzeforum geschoben


Solange ich nicht überzeugt bin kann das Ding ruhig hierbleiben.(Bitte)


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

naja was heist hier geheim er sagt doch selber das es nur an diesem see erlaubt ist und soweit ich weis ist es in ganz deutschland verboten fische zu reissen und das auch an privat seen.Also mal klar tisch bitte hier..


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie schweift das hier zusehr von der Fragestellung ab.
> 
> Evtl. sollte ja der Thread gleich mal ins Witzeforum geschoben werden.


 

seh ich auch so...wo ist dieser Oliver XY denn!?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

und aus diesem grund werden um diesen bestimmten see keine bestimmten angaben gemacht?


----------



## peterSbizarre (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@adrian

also wenn ich das verrate dann habe ich wirklich ein großes problem mit den prbl-leuten bzw. ich weiss garnicht mehr so genau wo das gewässer ist. war jetzt schon ein paar jährchen nicht mehr da. |kopfkrat #c

allerdings hätten sich viele von dir erhofft, dass du es weisst... als profiblinker-fan!? :q


----------



## Adrian* (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

ich krieg das schon noch raus....ich weiß nur köln und vereins gewässer!


----------



## Fruehling (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

...und ich reiß' mir jetzt mal 'ne Dose Bier auf...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> ich krieg das schon noch raus....ich weiß nur köln und vereins gewässer!


 
Völlig daneben...zum Glück!#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Doch Guido, das ist in Köln. 
Am Dom ; man muss nur tiefer runter klettern. Da laufen vorzugsweise nachts Prbl-Männleins rum und wenn man Glück hat, sieht man dann auch mal, wie ein Monsterfisch durch den Gully nach oben geflogen kommt.
Und wenn Sbizarres-Hut irgendwo auftaucht, hat er sich wieder einen gerissen.


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@peterSbizarre: Hör mal, du gehst mir langsam echt auf den "Sack".:r  Das ist doch wohl kindisch wie du mit deinen ach so tollen Infos umgehst. Das klingt ja fast nach "ich weiß was was du nicht weißt..hähä". Entweder teilt man den anderen seine "Tipps" mit oder hilft dem Forum nennenswert weiter oder man hält seine gottverdammte Fresse!!! Ferner finde ich es völlig abwegig dass du "dann ärger mit den PRbl leuten" kriegst da die deine Adresse und deinen Namen ja nicht kennen (oder du bist auch so ein Ars.. der mit seinen fängen oder Gewässern angibt aber den anderen damit aber außer vermeindlichem Neid nichts mitteilt, siehe Prbl). Ferner finde ich Prbl dermaßen Sch.... da die dort gezeigten "Fänge" nicht der anglerischen (normalen) Realität entsprechen. Ferner sei mal ruhig mit deinem R&R quatsch...

Entschuldigt bitte meine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise aber das musste mal gesagt werden...:r 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @peterSbizarre: Hör mal, du gehst mir langsam echt auf den "Sack".:r  Das ist doch wohl kindisch wie du mit deinen ach so tollen Infos umgehst. Das klingt ja fast nach "ich weiß was was du nicht weißt..hähä". Entweder teilt man den anderen seine "Tipps" mit oder hilft dem Forum nennenswert weiter oder man hält seine gottverdammte Fresse!!! Ferner finde ich es völlig abwegig dass du "dann ärger mit den PRbl leuten" kriegst da die deine Adresse und deinen Namen ja nicht kennen (oder du bist auch so ein Ars.. der mit seinen fängen oder Gewässern angibt aber den anderen damit aber außer vermeindlichem Neid nichts mitteilt, siehe Prbl). Ferner finde ich Prbl dermaßen Sch.... da die dort gezeigten "Fänge" nicht der anglerischen (normalen) Realität entsprechen. Ferner sei mal ruhig mit deinem R&R quatsch...
> 
> Entschuldigt bitte meine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise aber das musste mal gesagt werden...:r
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger



Wer bist Du denn ?
Das hab ich ja sogar geschnallt, dass hier ein kleines Karnevalsnachprogramm läuft.
Da muss mann doch nicht so agressiv sein.
Überleg doch mal ?


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Hakengrösse1: Agressivität ist normalerweise nicht meine Art, ich kann aber leider Menschen mit dieser für mich schon fast abnormalen Art von "Witz" nicht ausstehen.|uhoh:  Am Achermittwoch alles vorbei...(oder nicht|supergri ) Ferner bleibe ich dabei dass Prbl sch.... ist und mir die Art von Informationen von peterSbizarre "auf den Sack" geht. 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

na na na....seid mal wieder lieb hier

wer auf diese art von "witz" (wo ist der lacher eigentlich versteckt) hereinfällt, ist doch eigentlich selber dran schuld.

also, müde drüber lächeln und gut ist


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ alle: Die verarsche allein stört mich ja gar nicht, nur die Art der "Informationen" von peter... Doch solls mal gut sein, ich finde nur dass es schade ist dass es Leute gibt die sich an dem Unwissen anderer belustigen...

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> Doch solls mal gut sein, ich finde nur dass es schade ist dass es Leute gibt die sich an dem Unwissen anderer belustigen...
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu. Hat schon eine Art von Arroganz und Zynismus.  

Ich schiebe es mal einfach auf die kalte Jahreszeit und das einige nicht wissen, was sie mit ihrer Zeit anfangen sollen.


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ honeybee: Jedem das seine...|kopfkrat  

|gutenach 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## BigEarn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @peterSbizarre: Hör mal, *du gehst mir langsam echt auf den "Sack*".:r ......"ich weiß was was du nicht weißt..hähä". Entweder teilt man den anderen seine "Tipps" mit oder hilft dem Forum nennenswert weiter oder man hält seine *gottverdammte Fresse*!!! Ferner finde ich es völlig abwegig dass du "dann ärger mit den PRbl leuten" kriegst da die deine Adresse und deinen Namen ja nicht kennen (*oder du bist auch so ein Ars.*. der mit seinen fängen oder Gewässern angibt aber den anderen damit aber außer vermeindlichem Neid nichts mitteilt, siehe Prbl). Ferner finde ich Prbl dermaßen Sch.... da die dort gezeigten "Fänge" nicht der anglerischen (normalen) Realität entsprechen. Ferner sei mal ruhig mit deinem R&R quatsch...
> 
> Entschuldigt bitte meine vulgäre Ausdrucksweise aber das musste mal gesagt werden...:r
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 

Ich gratuliere zu diesen geistigen Ergüssen #t Na ja, wenigstens ist´s ehrlich :q 
Aber dass du R&R nicht kennst ist wirklich allein dein Problem, deshalb kein falscher Neid, Quatsch ist das deswegen noch lange nicht.
Sehe ich ja wöchentlich an meinen guten Zanderfängen. Was aus Amerika kommt, kann darüber hinaus ja nur gut sein. Meine Instant-Fisherman möchte ich beim Waldspaziergang auch nicht mehr missen - und wo kommt sie her? Aus Amerika! Top was da alles herkommt!

Wenn ihr beim Kurs von Peter ganz soll aufpasst, könnt ihr übrigens den ein oder anderen versteckten Hinweis zum geheimen See aufschnappen...aber ihr müsst schon genau hinhören...also los, vielleicht findet ihr ihn. #6


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ honeybee: Jedem das seine...|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
und mir das meiste........*gg*:q


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Oberberger,
Wäre schön gewesen wenn du deine Abneigung auf sachliche Art und Weise zum Ausdruck gebracht hättest.
Bei Beiträgen dieser Art besteht immer die Gefahr das sich die User zurückziehen , Beleidigungen ausgetauscht werden und als Ergebnis der Thread geschlossen wird.Das würdest du dir sicher für deinen Thread auch nicht wünschen.Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@BigEarn

Also witzig oder lustig ist für mich etwas anderes. Ich weis nicht, wie Ihr auf die Idee gekommen seid, so einen "Mist" hier zu schreiben. 

Tut mir echt leid, aber Humor hat auch seine Grenzen. Evtl. sollte es doch ins Witzeforum verschoben werden. Weil mehr als ein schlechter Witz ist das ganze hier nicht.


----------



## bodenseepeter (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

In der Schweiz ist noch Fastnacht, von demher war am Aschermittwoch nicht ganz Ende...

Zum Glück kenne ich auch ein tolles Gewässer. Da kann man, wenn´s mit dem normalen Angeln nicht klappt, wenigstens kapitale Badenixen auf*REISSEN.*

Peace!


----------



## Hummer (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Wems nicht gefällt, der brauchs nicht zu lesen. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## BigEarn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Es gibt Leute die mögen TV Total, es gibt Leute die findens ätzend. Es gibt Leute, für die ist Harald Schmidt ein Genie, andere hassen ihn oder verstehen seinen Humor nicht. 
Deswegen fang ich mit euch überhaupt keine Diskussion über Humor an.

Das Thema R&R liegt mir ausserdem viel zu sehr am Herzen um es ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. #d


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Wems nicht gefällt, der brauchs nicht zu lesen.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 
Allen Spaß in Ehren, nur verschiebt es dann ins Witzeforum. Sonst seid IHR MODS doch auch immer sehr schnell. #q 

Traurig Traurig............


----------



## BigEarn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



> Traurig Traurig............


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen! Traurig, traurig, dass ihr nicht einfach anderen ihren Humor lassen könnt, nur weil ihr ihn nicht versteht und in so einem (für viele) witzigen Thread stunk gemacht wird. 
Ic denk mir meinen Teil....:q


----------



## honeybee (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur zustimmen! Traurig, traurig, dass ihr nicht einfach anderen ihren Humor lassen könnt, nur weil ihr ihn nicht versteht und in so einem (für viele) witzigen Thread stunk gemacht wird.
> Ic denk mir meinen Teil....:q


 
dann schiebts doch ins witze forum und wir lachen mit und spinnen eure fäden weiter:q


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Gunnar: Tja, wer sich eine Grube gräbt fällt selbst hinen. Ich möchte nicht anmaßend werden, doch lieg mir eine Diskussion über die Sachlichkeit dieses Threads in weite Ferne gerückt. Außerdem sollte der der eine Diskussion von der Rolle lässt den angebissenen Fisch auch drillen können. :q  Weißt du, ich kannte mal einen aüßerst "sachlichen" Menschen der sagte auch andauernd "Denk mal darüber nach". Denk mal darüber nach...

@ honeybee: Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...#6


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

#r 

Wenn alle richtig gelesen hätten würde es hier bestimmt nicht so ausarten. Es waren doch nun wirklich genug versteckte Hinweise zu erkennen das es sich um ein Scherz gehandelt hat. Wer diese Ironie nicht verstanden hat, hat einfach nur flüchtig gelesen. Erst einmal alles in Ruhe durchlesen und dann meckern und nicht erst meckern und dann feststellen "ups... der denkt ja so wie ich". 

Ich für mein Teil fand diesen Thread mal wieder richtig lustig #6 #6 #6 

DANKE an den "Amerika-Fan's" |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## der Oberberger (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Klaus S.: Dein Spruch mit dem Eber ist z.B. lustig... (Aber was ist mit der "Sachlichlkeit":q ).

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus S.: Dein Spruch mit dem Eber ist z.B. lustig... (Aber was ist mit der "Sachlichlkeit":q ).
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
@der Oberberger,

Du hast natürlich völlig Recht das die Sachlichkeit hier gefehlt hat aber wenn der Eröffner des Threads 3 mal in verschieden Threads die gleiche Frage stellt soll er sich nicht wundern das er mal ein bisschen durch den Kakao gezogen wird. Eigentlich hätte es JEDEN auffallen müssen. Wenn man alles in Ruhe durchliest dann sieht man doch gleich beim ersten Beitrag der "Amerika-Freunde" wie das gemeint war. Oder??? Ihr seid ja alle gleich drauf angesprungen und die "Jungs" haben auf ihrer Art ("versteckte Ironie") drauf geantwortet. 

Nun habt Euch man alle wieder lieb :m :m :m 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Acharaigas (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

*lach* Obwohl es ja eigentlich ein trauriges Thema ist... GEIL wie gut sich manche Witzfiguren hier verarschen lassen. Hab mich köstlichst amüsiert. 
100 Reisspunkte!!!

TT


----------



## Forellenfreund (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

:q   :q  
....

immer wieder schön manchmal das Anglerboard zu lesen.

egal wo man gerade ist auf der Welt.

ich würde sogar 120 Reiss Points vergeben.  :q   :q  


Was ich nur so überhaupt nicht verstehen kann ist das solchen Leutchen wie  Herrn Oberberger hier auch noch Zuspruch zukommt. 

finde das sowas von spießig darüber nachzudenken einen thread ins Witze Forum zu verschieben nur weil 2 Leutchen diese Frage auf Ihre eigene Art und Weise beantworten.

Wenn man sich die etwas andere Diskussion mal genau durchliesst beinhaltet diese übrigens eine Top Antwort auf die Hauptfrage dieses threads.
Wie das ja bei Satire nunmal so ist. 

Bloß leider verstehen es halt manche anscheinen nicht . 
Aber nun müssen Sie ja auch nicht.   :m 

Wenn es nun aber jemand von der zuletzt genannten Gruppe nicht schafft das zu überlesen und sogar  noch rumstänkert dann sollte er nun wirklich kein Forum hier bekommen. 

Warum findet so ein rumheulen hier beachtung ???

 *kopfschüttel* |uhoh:  |uhoh: 

@Herr Oberberger 

Finde Sie hätten Ihren Nick Namen nicht passender wählen können.

----------------------------------------------

Um zum eigentlichen Geschehen zurückzukomen. 
Habe auch alle PB Viedeos gesehen. 

Mich hat es auch brennend interessiert, wo die Jungs angeln da ich auch eigentlich aus dem Rheinland komme und wir doch eher spärlich bestückt sind mit guten Raubfischgewässern. 
Ja und dieser Tümpel sollte ja von Köln aus mit dem auto zu ereichen sein. 
( um es vorweg zu nehmen ... er ist es auch ) 

Vor einiger Zeit stand hier auch mal was im Board aber nichts das wirklich zu gebrauchen war.
Nun hat es dann der Zufall gewollt das ein Freund von mir ( Nichtangler ) bei mir Profiblinker Videos geschaut hat da er die irgendwie auch witzig fand. 
Die von euch die alle Filme gesehen haben können sich bestimmt noch an den "Mitarbeiter" vom PB Team erinnern der vom Maestro die Angel in die Hand bekommt und mit 6 Würfen 4 Fische fängt obwohl er noch nie vorher ne angel in der Hand gehabt hat. Wenn man Ihn beobachtet kann man das auch durchaus glauben. 

Wie es der zufall so will hat Ihn mein Freund sofort erkannt obwohl der Dreh ja wohl schon etwas zurückliegt. Beide arbeiten heute in Leverkusen im Gartenbau...  :q 
Habe Ihn natürlich sofort gebeten da einen Kontakt herzustellen bzw. Ihm zu entlocken wo der See ist an dem er damals geangelt hat.
Und.. was soll ich sagen .. 2 wochen später stand ich an dem see und war in diesem Kreise aufgenommen. Einige Prüfungen die an die Vergabe der Gastkarten gekoppelt sind blieben mir zum Glück erspart da man ein gutes Wort für mich eingelegt hat. 


Es sind an diesem See auch tatsächlich einige Boardies, aber mehr will und kann ich auch nicht dazu sagen.

Gruß

Sven















@P. bizzarre + BigEarn 
hätte mich nie getraut hier etwas zu dem thema zu sagen wenn Ihr es nicht gemacht hättet.  Aber seid bloß vorsichtig. Wenn der alte das mitbekommet hängt er uns an seinem TrollingPanda und wir werden Kiel geholt.


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Der etwas vorgezogene 1. April scheint jetzt wohl vorbei zu sein...


----------



## pechi24 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Also was das alles noch mit Raubfischangeln zu tun hat kann ich echt nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Dieser Thread war schon mit Eröffnung der Frage nutzlos. Da sollte man doch lieber sein Tackle warten und die Drillinge schärfen, wenn man mit seiner Zeit nichts anzufangen weiß. Wenn hier schon einige den See kennen und ihn hoffentlich auch für sich behalten, dann sollten diese vielleicht mal mitteilen, ob es dort wirklich soviel Fische gibt.

Dann gäbe es wenigstens bei vielen noch einen Wissenszuwachs bezüglich der Objektivität der Filme. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen glaube ich nämlich nicht, dass sich Räuber von allein fangen, egal wie gut das Gewässer ist.

Aber es ist natürlich einfacher dem Gewässer die Schuld zu geben als die eigene Technik zu verbessern. 

Alle die den See kennen, müssten ja eigentlich gleich mehrere Bilder von großen Barschen,Zandern und Hechten hier reinstellen können. Dann mal los ihr Witzbolde, oder fangt ihr nichtmal im "vermeintlichen" Raubfischpuff vernünftige Räuber.


----------



## pechi24 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Außerdem weiß ich nicht was ihr immer an der beiden auszusetzen habt. Man kann sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein, aber es wird in den Filmen auch zig mal erwähnt wie oft sie schlecht fangen und wie schwer es ist, vernünftige Aufnahmen zu bekommen.

Seid doch lieber froh, dass sich Leute die Arbeit machen und bei dem Preis der Filme gibt´s ganz sicher schlechtere Sachen. Die 4 Euro sind sie allemal wert und wenn´s nur zur Unterhaltung dient.


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Forellenfreund: Wir sind hier im Urwald, du bist kein Star und solltest auch nicht raus. - Daher auch aus aller welt... Dolly Buster und Desiree Nick nicht wahr? Außerdem "mehr will und kann ich nicht sazu sagen". Denk mal darüber nach (ne G.|supergri )....

gruss der Oberberger (ein Hoch auf das Oberbergische Land)


----------



## Forellenfreund (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

|uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 


@Herr Oberberger aus dem schönen oberbergischen Land

"denk mal drüber nach" 

Sehr löblich das sie auf so selbstlose Art und Weise ihre Mitmenschen zum nachdenken bringen. 

Dafür erstmal ein  #r.

Findet man immer seltener in der heutigen Zeit.
Gerade auch Ihr sympatischer Ton ( Fresse halten etc. ) sollte heutzutage wirklich mehr Nachahmer finden, damit wir einfach mal wieder alle ein bischen mehr nachdenken.

Ich nehme mir Ihr Posting auf jeden Fall zum Anlaß mal so richtig in mich zu gehen so das mir dann vielleicht doch noch eine Möglichkeit einfällt wie ich sie zum Prbl See geleiten kann ohne Ärger zu bekommen.  Kleiner Hinweis schonmal vorweg... kein Urwald ... Pappelwald.

viele Grüße 

Sven  ( der grübelnde )


----------



## peterSbizarre (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@oberberger

genau diese art von reaktion bringt erst schwung in die ganze sache!#6 

@alle 

R&R gehört zwar eher unter die rubrik schwarzer humor...
aber wenn ein brassen am rhein meinen gufi mit seiner schwanzflosse attakiert und sich innerhalb kurzer zeit in einem atemberaubenden drill wieder befreit, dann ist das R&R in reinkultur.

wo der geheime see der prbl-leute ist weiss ich natürlich nicht!
wie auch ? |kopfkrat 
da ich einem bestimmten gebiet entstamme, darf ich das gebiet in dem der geheime see sich befinden soll garnicht betreten (geheimer ehrencodex!!!). 

dieser umstand hat wiederum automatisch zur folge, (gesetzt ich wüsste den genauen ort), dass ich sofort allen pottfischern, schwarzanglern und mit netzen fischenden fischwilderern, allen internetforen (auch übersetzt in's chinesische und arabische) und in form von kettenmails eine detailierte wegbeschreibung sowie gps-daten liefern würde.

ich hoffe, dass forellenfreund undoder hechthunter21 bald alles verraten und ich die oben beschriebene informationskette in gang setzen kann! #6


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

witzbold....


----------



## drogba (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

stark hättest auch früher damit rausrüken könne dann wären hier nicht endlosen seiten sinnlos volgeschrieben worden und jeder hätte seine ruhe.auserdem als witz finde ich das werde, genauso wie ich es als verarschen ansehe wenn man was seriöses liest ob jemand weis wo der see ist dann muss man den anderen nicht durch sein unwissen "verarschen" wie ihr das sagt.Würdest du das in realität auch so machen ?Wenn ja dan würdest du wohl bei dem ein anderen hier etwas kassieren.(das soll weder eine drohung sein ,sonder nur eine Darstellung)


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Ich fand den Threat ganz gut; bin anfangs daruf reingefallen und hab Gunnar fast gedankt, dass er genauso wenig kapiert wie ich. 
Das es zwischendurch mal zur Sache geht, ist doch auch normal; es darf nur keine Aggressivität oder eine persönliche Schärfe daraus erwachsen. 
Also für mich war das mehr so ein gelungenens Satirestück, bei dem viele - sicherlich sehr ungläubig aber voller Zweifel - mitgelesen haben ( soviele waren manchmal online ). Als das Rätsel gelöst war, haben dann auch die geschrieben, die eigentlich vorher schon schreiben wollten; sich aber nicht getraut haben.
Das Schwanzflossenfoto von dem 23 Pfund-Zander neulich fand ich noch besser aber leider wurde der Threat zu schnell geschlossen.


----------



## BigEarn (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Leute, jetzt regt euch hier mal nicht so auf, ihr seid doch selber schuld! In unseren Texten waren tausende eindeutige Hinweise, dass das nicht ernst gemeint sein kann. |uhoh: 
Wenn ihr das nicht so schnell checkt, wie alle anderen, weil ihr nicht richtig nachlest kann niemand was dafür. Mich hats eh gewundert, wie viele an Turniere in der Wüste Gobi glauben und gegen R&R protestieren :q 
Also, lernt mal über euch selbst zu lachen, wenn ihr drauf reingefallen seid.  
Dann können wir gemeinsam Spaß haben :q 
Wenn ihrs nicht könnt, dann meckert weiter, aber gestattet mir, weiter zu lachen! :q

@Hakengröße1   #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Kennt denn nun einer den Boardie 

*" Oliver03 "*

& 
warum hat er seine Signatur geändert und NIE was geschrieben hier zu seiner Frage...!? 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch

Nochmal nachgefragt...!|kopfkrat 
und all den anderen sei gesagt hört auf zu zanken gibt doch genug Ärger auf der Welt#q 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## peterSbizarre (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@drogba





			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest du das in realität auch so machen ?Wenn ja dan würdest du wohl bei dem ein anderen hier etwas kassieren.


 an welchem forellenpuff kann ich dich denn antreffen? mit welcher story soll ich dann versuchen dich zu verarschen? und womit willst du mich dann hauen? mit deiner sbiro-rute? 
neh... lass ma' lieber stecken!  :q


----------



## BigEarn (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



> Würdest du das in realität auch so machen ?Wenn ja dan würdest du wohl bei dem ein anderen hier etwas kassieren


 
Wie war das gleich nochmal? Gewalt ist das Mittel derer, denen die sprachlichen Mittel fehlen, um ihren Standpunkt zu verteidigen?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt denn nun einer den Boardie
> 
> *" Oliver03 "*
> 
> ...


 

Oliver nu meld dich doch bitte mal...!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## taildancer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Worum gehts hier eigendlich?????


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Worum gehts hier eigendlich?????



Um Dich ! Den PCBR-Angler mit Verstand für Humor.
Verlass den Threat bitte, sonst fängst Du noch Fische im PC.


----------



## Regentaucher (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

wird Zeit das wieder Angelwetter wird, soviel oraler Müll deprimiert zusätzlich bei dem Wetter |uhoh:


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

er wollte wissen wo der "soooo fischreiche" see aus den Profi-Blinker videos ist, so wie ich das sehe kann das oder will es keiner beantworten... |kopfkrat


----------



## taildancer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

VERDAMMT....schade,dass ich keinen humor habe!


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Forellenfreund: Witz komm raus du bist umzingelt... "Denk mal drüber nach...":m :m  Ich denke nun auch dass du mich duzen darfst...|supergri 

@ taildancer: Halt dich da wirklich besser raus sonst gibts vielleicht wirklich was zum lachen.#6 

@ alle: Meine etwas vulgäre Ausdrucksweise musste hier mal sein, brachte die ganze sache mal zum "Nachdenken".

@ Oliver3: Hat dir deine Profiländerung etwa so auf den Magen geschlagen dass es dir die Sprache (schrift) verschlagen hat? Meld dich doch mal! Bitte#h!

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

lasst taildancer in ruhe! hakt auf mir rum, ich weiss sonst nich was ich schreiben soll! :q   :m


----------



## taildancer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Na gut!


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

los taildancer zeig das du witzig sein kannst!


----------



## taildancer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

lieber nich...hab angst!


----------



## drogba (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@petar mit meien feusten du trottel


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Hallo @ all,

Danke an alle die es geschafft mich mit diesen Thread zum Angang ins Grübeln und später zum Lachen gebracht zu haben.Und wer mal auf die Zugriffszahlen geachtet hat wird bemerkt haben das vielen Usern genauso ergangen ist.
Doch wenn immer Leute irgentwo ihr'n Spass haben , gibt es auch solche , die auch  aus was  für welchen Gründen auch immer damit nicht klarkommen. Und natürlich fehlten die hier auch nicht.Diese Empörlinge + Trittbrettfahrer fackelten nicht lange und sorgten für Schluß mit Lustig.Die eine dreht die Fahne rechtzeitig in den Wind und für jemand anderen sind Beleidigungen und Sachlichkeit eins.Andere schlagen zusätzlich noch in die gleiche Kerbe............ 
Mitlerweile bin ich stinke sauer.Nicht darüber das der Thread abgestochen wurde , vielmehr das ich von einzelnen Usern entäuscht wurde.


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

wirklich Sinnlos und nicht zum Thema passend, was hier getextet wurde und wird|krach:


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

|laola: 
*Ihr macht mir Spaß ....Danke*  #v


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> |laola:
> *Ihr macht mir Spaß ....Danke* #v


besonders an die, die dieses Thema veralbert haben #r |laola:


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> |laola:
> *Ihr macht mir Spaß ....Danke* #v


 



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> besonders an die, die dieses Thema veralbert haben #r |laola:


 
*.... Deine Interpretation meiner Worte ....*


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

immer wieder gern! 


ich weiss Adrian halt die klappe  :q


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Gunnar: Ich denk mal drüber nach!!!|supergri |supergri  (kannst du mir mal erklären wie man ein virtuellen Thraed abstechen kann?|kopfkrat ) Deine Aussagen sind wenig "sachlich". Nenn doch Namen welche User dich hier gestört haben(vielleicht Honeybee und ich), wer hat denn in die Kerben geschlagen (ich will Namen?). Ist ja ein bisschen Feige sich da auf rhetorische Mittel aufzubauen!

@ alle: Fand total lustig wie aus einem kleinen persönlichen Tadel meinerseits direkt ein flammendes Inferno entwachsen ist!#r 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



> alle: Fand total lustig wie aus einem kleinen persönlichen Tadel meinerseits


Hier hat keiner was gegen "Tadel", aber wenn ich mir den Thread hier so durchlese, schrammen da einige wegen Ihrer Ausdrucksweise ganz hart an der Verwarnung entlang.
Diskutiert wie Ihr wollt, aber geht den jeweils anderen nicht mit Beleidigungen an oder werdet persönlich.
Oder lest zu Euer "Belustigung" (oder zur Beruhigung??) mal wieder die Boardregeln durch.
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Thomas: Das musste mal sein da ich als ich diesen "Witz-Thread" gelesen habe echt unfreundlich gestimmt war. Ferner hat es mich gestört dass andere meinten ihre persönliche Meinung in Form von "unsachlichen" (ne G.) Bemerkungen kundtun zu müssen. Kleine Witze sind schön und gut, aber einen ganzen Thread eine einzige Verarsche?

@ Oliver: Wo bist du?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## BigEarn (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



> @ alle: Meine etwas vulgäre Ausdrucksweise musste hier mal sein, brachte die ganze sache mal zum "Nachdenken".


 Gratulation zu diesem Erfolg! |rolleyes 

Allerdings solltest Du dich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken, denn nachgedacht haben die Leute hier schon vorher :q ...über R&R, den Schatz im Probl-See, die Preise von Peters Kurs....viele haben dabei erkannt, dass es eine einzige Satire verschiedener anderer Threads und Themen ist aber manchen scheint das auch entgangen zu sein...die einen fandens lustig, die anderen waren angep..... weil sie sich verarscht fühlten. 
Nachgedacht haben die Leute also schon vor deinem Gepöbel. Allerdings hast Du es zumindest geschafft einem für einen klitzekleinen Moment die Freude am Thread zu rauben...und nachzudenken....was das blöde Rumgepöbel hier soll und wie humorlos man sein kann.  
Dazu herzlichen Glückwunsch, Applaus und wenn ich ihn hätte einen Präsentkorb voll Zitronen.  Sauer macht ja bekanntlich lustig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ oberberger:
Das war nicht auf Dich speziell gemünzt, da gibbet noch mehr Kandiaten!


----------



## Forellenfreund (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

So mal schnell vorweg ...
@Herr Oberberger

sag mal verstehst Du das nicht ... Es gehört sich einfach nicht zu jemandem zu sagen er soll die Fresse halten. In welcher Laune Du Dich auch immer befindest. Damit mußt Du selber klarkommen...  :r 
-------------------------------


... ich schaue hier so zwischendurch während der Arbeit immer mal rein und  finde es sehr interessant was hier so geschrieben wird.  Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist aber wirklich der Ton dieses eigentlich sehr lustigen Threads.  

Noch schlimmer .. es wird sich noch damit gebrüstet.  

Der Tip um es anders zu machen wurde schon öfter erwähnt.

Einfach nicht lesen !!!!

@all

Ich werde in ca. 1 Stunde wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin des Sees Lösung bekannt geben. 


Dann können wir endlich wieder sachlich über dieses überaus wichtige Thema diskutieren.

 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Gunnar. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Oberberger



> Ist ja ein bisschen Feige sich da auf rhetorische Mittel aufzubauen!


netter Versuch..............Für nen kurzen Moment wollt ich wirklich................


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nicht lesen !!!!


 
und wenn einem der Ursprung des eigentlichen Themas interessiert...|rolleyes 
konkrete Antworten wurde bisher nicht gepostet...
sollte eher heissen: nicht posten 
aber jetzt mal lieber sachlich bleiben und infprmatives posten#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



> aber jetzt mal lieber sachlich bleiben und infprmatives posten


Gute Idee, wie gesagt, muss ja nicht unbedingt informativ sein, das Anglerboard ist ja auch zur Unterhaltung da - nur eben  nicht beleidigend oder persönlich werden!!


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Big Earn: Man könnte ja noch mal richtig "die Sau raus lassen". Aber lassen wir doch mal alle fünfe gerade sein. Oder nicht....|supergri 

@ Forellenfreund: Gibts da nicht jemanden der immer noch nicht seine - das habe ich schon gesagt- kann? Reg dich mal ab!

Ich bin gespannt ob du durch deine Aufklärung eine glückliche Wendung für das Forum einläutest. Können dann ja mal wieder richtig ablachen! Bin gerne wieder dabei...:m 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ the doctor: Genau so sehe ich das (im allgemeinen)  auch!:m 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Forellenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> So mal schnell vorweg ...
> @Herr Oberberger
> 
> sag mal verstehst Du das nicht ... Es gehört sich einfach nicht zu jemandem zu sagen er soll die Fresse halten. In welcher Laune Du Dich auch immer befindest. Damit mußt Du selber klarkommen... :r
> ...


 

Frage mich warum du das machen magst...|kopfkrat 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Forellenfreund (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Gerade auf dem Heimweg habe ich mir so einiges durch den Kopf gehen lassen wie wir das am besten regeln können mit dem See.

Der Gedanke der mein Gemüt am meisten erfreute war eine gemeinsame Schnitzeljagd abgehend vom Kölner Dom. Evtl. hätten wir ja sogar Roland persönlich für dieses Ereignis gewinnen können.  Der hätte das alles dann in bekannter Manie über Mikro kommentiert.   :m  :m 

Vielleicht hätte er ja auch, wenn das Gewinner Team den ersten Attractor  in den Prbl See geworfen hätte den berühmten Sprung in den Driftsack gewagt den er uns ja in einem seiner Videos vorgeführt hat…  
   #6  #6   
---------------------------------------


Nein .. aber jetzt mal ( leider ) im Ernst.
Is echt lustig. Anscheinend sind manche Leute so geil darauf eine Adresse für DEN  Prbl See zu bekommen  das Ihnen das Gemüt durchgeht. Am besten gleich mit Parkplatzbeschreibung und Hotspotmarkierung mit Boje. 

Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären das gerade in diesem Thread so darauf gepocht wird ernst zu bleiben. Ich könnte zig Threads raussuchen wo ein WIRKLICH ernstes Thema mit „Beitragssammlern“ , privatunterhaltungen  etc. verschandelt wird.

Aber anscheinend hört beim Prbl See der Spass auf.   |supergri   |supergri 

Mann könnte ja irgendwo die Adresse überlesen vor lauter gemeiner Witze.

Zu den stolz „vulgären“ und  „Prügel androhenden“  Postern  werde ich mich nicht mehr äußern. Das hat anscheinend echt keinen Sinn. Da hilft meines Erachtens nur totales ignorieren um langsam einschleichendes „angeln.de Forum Niveau“ zu vermeiden.  :r   :r  


Zu der Geschichte mit meinem nichtangelnden Kumpel der den eigentlich nichtangelnden Profi Blinker Mitarbeiter kennt bzw. mit Ihm zusammenarbeitet. 

Ich gestehe … ich habe gelogen.   |engel: 
Die Szene gibt es aber tatsächlich im Film. ( Aber bitte fragt mich nicht in  welchem ).

Auch bin ich nicht von den meisten Aufnahmeprüfungen für die Gastkarte  befreit worden. Noch schlimmer ich habe gar keine Gastkarte für DEN Prbl See. DEN Profi Blinker See gibt es nämlich auch überhaupt nicht. 
Das ist auch der Grund warum es in diesem Thread wirklich angebracht ist mal nen böses Witzchen zu machen.  



Ok… wenn ich jetzt das Posting so stehen lasse werde ich wahrscheinlich durch den Computer von manchen gelüncht.
Deswegen sage ich euch mal das die meisten der beangelten Seen nicht in irgendeinem Kölner Vorort zu finden sind sondern in Holland. 
Welcher genau jetzt wo ist kann ich euch wirklich nicht sagen.( Ich schwöre ). 
Und wenn würde ich glaube ich echt drüber nachdenken wenn ich mir die Posts so anschaue. Wir sind schon schlecht genug angesehen bei den Holländern.   |uhoh:  

An einem habe ich mal geangelt aber auch nur weil ich von einem holländischen Geschäftspartner  eingeladen wurde. War ein reines Vereinsgewässer, das man glaube ich aber mit Guides und genügend Kleingeld durchaus beangeln kann. Der Guide hat uns dann erzählt das hier auch einige deutsche Angelvideos gedreht worden sind. Das es sich dabei um die Profi Blinker Videos handelte habe ich erst gesehen als ich mir die Filme kurze Zeit später zugelegt habe.  

Nur nebenbei habe ich an dem See einen mini Barsch verhaften können. Später an den Maas  Seen sind uns dann jedem 3 Zander wieder ins Wasser gefallen.

In Holland sind die  Gewässer für uns Rheinländer und NRW ler wenn es um Raubfisch geht das müssen wir einfach einsehen. Ja und die Jungs wissen es auch schon lange.

Gibt viele recht günstige Holland Angelführer auch mit boot…. Mit denen einmal mitgehen und danach auf eigene Faust. Aber bitte benehmen.

Aber bei allem gilt .

Nur wer viel angelt fängt auch viel Fisch. 
Und das ist auch der Grund warum Roland und Co. So viele Fische fangen.
Da kann der beste See nichts daran ändern. 

Ich habe übrigens kein Problem mit den beiden. Haben definitiv Ahnung vom angeln und die Produkte sind auch teilweise super aber teuer. 
Videos haben wirklich Unterhaltungswert. Ich habe letztens mal eins auf einer Electro  Party in Köln über Beamer an eine Wand geworfen. Sehr gut angekommen..... 
So schicke das jetzt erstmal ab ... 

Peace 

Sven


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Donnerwetter; da haste Dich ja wegen dieses Themas noch mal richtig ins Zeug gelegt.
Für mich ist das jetzt ein gelungener Abschluss des Threats " Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute " . Werd ich noch öfter mal drüber Grinsen dürfen.


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Forellenfreund: So wollte ich das sehen. "Vulgär" hätte ich dann auch nicht werden müssen. (Hoffentlich) Ehrlich währt am längsten, wobei ein Witz ruhig mal sein kann.

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Forellenfreund: So wollte ich das sehen. "Vulgär" hätte ich dann auch nicht werden müssen. (Hoffentlich) Ehrlich währt am längsten, wobei ein Witz ruhig mal sein kann.
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
Nun mal kurz und "ehrlich" angesprochen:
Denk mal nach, ob du deinen Ton ändern solltest ... dein Schülerdasein ist kein Freibrief für Ungezogenheit .... andere Kinder hier haben durchaus ein respektables Verhalten ...


----------



## Timmy (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Forellenfreund: So wollte ich das sehen. "Vulgär" hätte ich dann auch nicht werden müssen. (Hoffentlich) Ehrlich währt am längsten, wobei ein Witz ruhig mal sein kann.
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
:l Danke für die netten und versöhnlichen Worte,Herr Oberlehrer!:l


und vielen Dank, daß wir auch mal ein Witzchen machen dürfen, und auf Forellenfreund bin ich besonders stolz, daß er es nun genauso gemacht hat, wie Sie das sehen wollten........ 

Herr Oberlehrer.............?!


























ich glaub, ich bin verliebt in Sie.............:l


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Timmy

nix Oberlehrer ... ist noch Schüler ... und hat noch viel zu lernen ... sehr viel


----------



## Timmy (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> @Timmy
> 
> nix Oberlehrer ... ist noch Schüler ... und hat noch viel zu lernen ... sehr viel


 

Herr Oberlehrer ist kein Schüler!
Er genießt meinen vollen Respekt und Bewunderung für seine unumstrittene sittliche Reife.

Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die schon als Professoren geboren werden(Prof.Dr.es`sc.vulg.).......................


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Oberlehrer ist kein Schüler!
> Er genießt meinen vollen Respekt und Bewunderung für seine unumstrittene sittliche Reife.
> 
> Es gibt nunmal Menschen, die schon als Professoren geboren werden(Prof.Dr.es`sc.vulg.).......................


 
achso ... na dann ...|znaika: ehrfurcht ergreift mich und läßt mich schaudern #r


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

das video heisst "Gegen den Strom" wo der nichtangelnde mitarbeiter mit dennen am see ist.. #6


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ Toni: Oh Gott, da hat aber jemand viel nachgedacht. Arroganz wäre ein neues Thema für diesen Thread. Wollen wir...? So ist es doch schön dass ein Schüler  die Aufmerksamkeit eines 43 jährigen fesseln konnte. 

Danke für die Blumen, ich weiß denn "die Jugend zu ehren wir die Zukunft nähren".

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> auf Forellenfreund bin ich besonders stolz, daß er es nun genauso gemacht hat, wie Sie das sehen wollten........


 
Ein Spaß darf doch sein...Ein zu starkes festklammern an ein Thema ist ja auch nichts....aber konkret sollte es schon nach ein paar Seiten werden...
Ich weiss, es gibt immer schlauere, die etwas wissen...aber sollen, die, die es nicht wissen dumm bleiben|supergri 

Aber trotzdem: toller Abschluss Forellenfreund#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni: Oh Gott, da hat aber jemand viel nachgedacht. Arroganz wäre ein neues Thema für diesen Thread. Wollen wir...? So ist es doch schön dass ein Schüler die Aufmerksamkeit eines 43 jährigen fesseln konnte.
> 
> Danke für die Blumen, ich weiß denn "die Jugend zu ehren wir die Zukunft nähren".
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
* Nachdenken habe ich dir nahe gelegt
* gefesselt hast du mich gedanklich nicht, das wäre was anderes
* Blumen waren das auch nicht, weil Ehre ich deinem Verhalten eben nicht 
   zuspreche
* dein Sprichwort läßt mich bei dir schlecht werden für die Zukunft

Fazit: "Wir wollen nicht .." , da du die Aussagen anderer wiederholt nicht verstehst und damit eine Diskussion mit dir sinnlos wäre ....


----------



## Timmy (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni: Oh Gott, da hat aber jemand viel nachgedacht. Arroganz wäre ein neues Thema für diesen Thread. Wollen wir...? So ist es doch schön dass ein Schüler die Aufmerksamkeit eines 43 jährigen fesseln konnte.
> 
> Danke für die Blumen, ich weiß denn "die Jugend zu ehren wir die Zukunft nähren".
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 

Ein Poet.................................:l #t :c ........:v


----------



## Adrian* (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

das thema wird länger und länger....aber die frage bleibt nach wie vor offen!  :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Poet.................................:l #t :c ........:v


 
|znaika: Prof. Dr. Poet #r  |znaika:


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@Toni = Berichte uns doch mal übers Angeln in der Isar !
Das würde hier jetzt alle freuen . Der berühmte Fluss mit den vielen Tatort-Leichen !


----------



## Veit (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Ich fand den ganzen Thread ziemlich lächerlich, vorallem was hier mache geschrieben haben war nicht mehr witzig (auch wenn es vielleicht so gemeint war), sondern eher hohl. Das man sich dann noch über das Niveau anderer Boards aufregt hat, unterstreicht diese, meine Erkenntnis mit Nachdruck.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Toni = Berichte uns doch mal übers Angeln in der Isar !
> Das würde hier jetzt alle freuen . Der berühmte Fluss mit den vielen Tatort-Leichen !


 
Gerne  .. die schönste Leiche hat Derick kurz vor Ableben noch aus den Fluten gerissen:m


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Laber faser quak, alles für die Dummen!

@ Toni: Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast es mir echt gezeigt. Oberlehrer ist nicht und ich bin auch nur ein naiver Schüler, der sehr viel lernen muss. Ja, lernen muss ich noch viel, muss ich auch um so d.... - darf ja nicht- immer wieder auf die Palme zu bringen. Du bist wirklich der Einäugige unter den Blinden.#r 

Los, die nächsten Empfehlungen für eine grundlegende Wesensänderung meinerseits, spräche ja für ne super Menschenkenntniss deinerseits. 

@ the doctor: Tut mir ja leid, ich kann dir auch nur Zustimmen, aber wenn einige Leute wert auf eine solche Auseinandersetzung legen, bitte...#q 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ der Oberberger

eigentlich habe ich dir in doch für deine Verhältnisse (bezüglich deiner dir eigenen Wortwahl) ungewohnt höflicher Weise (deswegen verstehst du es wohl auch nicht) gesagt, was dir von anderen hier mehrfach in deutlichen und drastischen Worten gesagt wurde ... aber wer 's nicht verstehen kann und will ...

lass gut sein, gehe jetzt in's Bett und schlaf dich aus ...


----------



## peterSbizarre (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

[ernster-teil]
@adrian





			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> aber die frage bleibt nach wie vor offen!


das stimmt.

also fassen wir einmal kurz zusammen was bisher geschah:

hechthunter21 meldete sich kurze zeit nach erstellung des threads zu wort, verweigerte dann aber die weitergabe jeglicher informationen, weil ihm die signatur von oliver03 nicht gefiel.
hechthunter21 kommt aus pfuhlheim, das liegt nahe bei köln.

eine ganze zeit später tauchte dann forellenfreund mit der story vom anglerisch unbegabten gartenbau-arbeiter auf, der in einem prbl-video an dem sagenumwobenen gewässern gute fänge gemacht haben soll.
mittlerweile streitet forellenfreund ab, dass es ein gewässer bei köln gibt und verweist stattdessen auf holland.

parallele: beide kommen aus köln.

der firmensitz der firma profiblinker liegt in köln. meine vermutung ist nun, dass die profiblinker-jungs aus köln und umland stammen bzw. dort wohnen.
für den kölner angler ist es nahe liegend am rhein zu angeln. 
nicht anders die prbl-leute! gibt es doch sogar ein video in dem vornehmlich im rhein gefischt wird. des weiteren kennen die prbl-leute auch stellen am rhein (z.b. den hitdorfer hafen - ich habe mich mit einem 1996 auf der jagd und hund darüber unterhalten. SCHWÖRE!).
wer am rhein angelt weiss: bei hochwasser hört der spass früher oder später auf. deshalb haben viele rhein-angler ein ausweichgewässer. und bei profi-anglern, die ihr geld mit ködern verdienen muss es erst recht so sein!

deshalb wird es in der nähe von köln (wie weit man den radius nun abstecken kann ist leider schwer zu beurteilen) ein oder mehrere gewässer geben an denen ein oder mehrere prbl-leute angeln oder geangelt haben!
ob diese gewässer auch wirklich die gesehenen aus den videos sind und ob dort traumfänge möglich sind, ist dann eine weitere frage.

lösung des problems: gutes kartenmaterial besorgen und alle seen im kölner umland heraussuchen und dann nacheinander alle durch-recherchieren.

[nicht-ernster teil]
@drogba

alles klar. ich dachte für einen moment du gehörtest zu einer art forellen- oder prbl-mafia.


----------



## drogba (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

kitzel mich mal damit ich lache


----------



## peterSbizarre (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@drogba 

warum lachen? 
ich wollte dich eigentlich lieber mal 'ne runde in einem forellenteich schwimmen sehen. 
(bin manchmal beim forellenhof heyer, können die sache ja dann da aus*puffen*!?:q)

des weiteren warte ich immer noch auf deinen thread zum thema wiedereinführung des lebenden köderfisches.|uhoh:


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@ toni: Ach schön, ich kann es deinem kleinbürgerlichen Denken verzeihen dass du dich hier verletzt fühlst. Solch einfaches Denken kann man auch nur schwerlich verstehen und noch schwerer Aufnehmen und verinnerlichen. Doch lass uns diese doch so sehr eskalierte Diskussion beenden und uns wieder dem normalen Anglerboardleben zuwenden. Ich werde zuweil mal ins Bettchen gehen um mich morgen wieder in den doch so vulgären Alltag eines deutschen Gymnasiasten zu stürzen. Wird bestimmt viel gelassener da ich ja noch viel lernen muss.....:m 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## der Oberberger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Wollte jetzt nicht arrogant werden. Nicht dass das jemand denkt!#6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> das thema wird länger und länger....aber die frage bleibt nach wie vor offen! :q


 
& ich Hoffe für Uns alle das es so bleibt...#6 

und die Frage wer nun Oliver 03 ist will ich auch nicht mehr beantwortet haben ...:m 
CRF ler Freunde Boardies Intressierte &  Kritiker

Petri allzeit & Rutenrbruch


----------



## Timmy (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte jetzt nicht arrogant werden. Nicht dass das jemand denkt!#6
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


 
Nix für ungut Herr Oberlehrer!
Aber mit diesem Genudel machen Sie selbst einen Ihrer Anhänger müde! Sehr müde!
Und sie wollen doch sicher nicht, daß Ihre Schüler wegen Ihres Gesabbels einschlafen.
Kommen Sie doch einfach wieder, wenn Sie in alter Form sind.

Nicht ,daß ich mich darauf freue,aber ich tu halt so........

Mit vorzüglicher Hochachtung,

Übrigens:
Ich hoffe von Herzen, daß Sie in Ihrer Klasse auch so beliebt sind wie andernorts....................bin aber absolut überzeugt davon..........


----------



## honeybee (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

*Könnt Ihr Euch nicht alle lieb haben !!!!!????|kopfkrat *​


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> *Könnt Ihr Euch nicht alle lieb haben !!!!!????|kopfkrat *​




Ich hab mich lieb, ehrlich !


----------



## honeybee (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich lieb, ehrlich !


 
Ja ich glaube Dir das auch. ich hab mich auch lieb. Zwar nicht oft, aber immer öffter.:q


----------



## wodibo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Ich hab R&R mal bei uns am Rhein probiert. Wegen der starken Strömung musste ich aber 5 kg-Bleie und und Butthaken nehmen. Dabei sind 2 Probleme aufgetaucht:
1. Die Fische waren vor dem Reißen durch das Blei schon betäubt
2. Die Schiffahrtslinien haben sich geändert und ich bekam ne Menge Ärger deswegen  |uhoh: 

Wer kann mir Tips geben???? Ich lache doch so gerne :m


----------



## powermike1977 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

wann gibts denn endlich den kurs fuer fortgeschrittene...RZR? reissen, zerfetzen und releasen? habe gehoert, dass das noch besser fuer den fisch und die natur ist. soll vorallem schonender in bezug auf leberzerrose problem in sachen rotaugen und saiblinge sein!
jungs, der thread ist schon witzig...aber lasst doch die unwissenden bitte nicht dumm sterben, die diskutieren sich sonst tot!
lach!


----------



## BigEarn (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> wann gibts denn endlich den kurs fuer fortgeschrittene...RZR? reissen, zerfetzen und releasen? habe gehoert, dass das noch besser fuer den fisch und die natur ist. soll vorallem schonender in bezug auf leberzerrose problem in sachen rotaugen und saiblinge sein!
> jungs, der thread ist schon witzig...aber lasst doch die unwissenden bitte nicht dumm sterben, die diskutieren sich sonst tot!
> lach!


 
RZR Kurse gibt es eigentlich immer, wenn genügend Interessenten zusammenkommen. Allerdings rollt jetzt aus Amerika angeblich schon die 
neue Welle, RKR, auf uns zu. RKR, was soviel wie "Reissen, Kaputtkloppen, Releasen" heisst, eignet sich vor allem für diejenigen, die beim Angeln zusätzlich
Aggressionen abbauen wollen. Laut Statistik hat RKR die Strassenkriminalität und die Anzahl der Gewaltverbrechen in den USA deutlich eingedämmt, so dass es nun schon zu den 3 sichersten Ländern der Welt zählt. 
Das alles nur durch den Angelsport, mich reisst das echt vom Hocker.


----------



## guifri (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

ich bin ja eher anhänger der TDF

Traditionelles Dynamit Fischen

das hat sich einfach bewährt #6


----------



## BigEarn (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja eher anhänger der TDF
> 
> Traditionelles Dynamit Fischen
> 
> das hat sich einfach bewährt #6


 
Das ist ja ne riesen Sauerei...sowas hat hier im Board nichts verloren! Denk mal drüber nach...:q


----------



## guifri (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

schonender und schneller kann man einen fisch nicht töten...

denk du da mal drüber nach ;-)


----------



## Adrian* (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

ja mich interresiert es auch sehr, aber wenn die beiden es schon nicht sagen sollte es auch sonst keiner tun #6 
oliver 03 ist inzwischen bestimmt schon 90, sitz im rollstuhl und träumt von seinem erlebten angeljahren ohne die antwort  :q


----------



## thor_sh (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Einige Vereine bieten die jetzt noch schonendere Alternative zum C/R&R BSR(betäuben, streicheln, releasen) an. Die ursprünglich als Elektrofischrei bekannte Methode wurde in unzähligen Versuchen verfeinert und bietet neben den überaus guten Erfolgen ein hohes Maß an Gemeinschaftlichkeit. Der Faktor Neid ist bei den etablierten fast gänzlich verschwunden. Psychologen erfreuen sich dieser Methode zusehends auch der Therapiemöglichkeiten im Bezug auf das Bambi-Syndrom, da sie sehr kostengünstig ist und es eh nur einen Flipper gibt.


----------



## guifri (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@thor

das ist doch wohl thöricht |kopfkrat 

wo bleibt denn da die notwendige härte?

elende schattenparkerfraktion!!! betäuben, streicheln, releasen...

das melde ich der peta! so...


----------



## BigEarn (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

BSR, also wirklich...damit kannst Du Dich im Romantik- und Liebeforum zu Wort melden #d Hier geht es noch um richtigen Männersport #g


----------



## drogba (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

@petar ich habe auch zeit ohne ende das ich in alten foren rumkramen kann


----------



## Marius (28. April 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen.
Der See wurde mal hier erwähnt: anderes Forum


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

hmm da kann man aber scheinbar nur lesen wenn man sich anmeldet ???


----------



## Mac Gill (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Der neue Trend ist jetzt auch in dem geheimen PrBl-See in Köln ausprobiert worden -> A&E

Austrocknen und Einsammeln-> hier gibt es erste Bilder von der Aktion:

Mit dieser Methode sind ungeahnte Fänge zu realisieren!!!

--> immer getreu dem Motto dieses Threads: "Denk doch mal drüber nach!"






(quelle WDR.de)


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Der unbekannte See der Prbl-Leute!*

Da stinks ja durch das CD-Laufwerk noch durch|uhoh:


----------

